# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Trail cameras

## Bulltahr

Who uses them? I have several out there, getting some really good hi res images (12meg) great for zooming in (I'm in pretty open country).  Any one else getting some good images of animals apart from Moon? What brands are worth while and which are POS.  Tips for placement, avoiding false activations etc.

----------


## Bulltahr

Here's one fresh off the chip.............

----------


## outdoorlad

Busted

----------


## Breda

Thats a fantastic pic mate. Great hunter training picture- this is what they look like :Grin:

----------


## Bulltahr

date stamp is wrong, keeps re-setting to default date. Time is correct. taken some time last week.

----------


## sneeze

Sort of a game camera shot

----------


## sneeze

Nek minit

----------


## TITAN308

> Nek minit
> 
> Attachment 787


Thats gold !!!!

----------


## puku

awesome

----------


## Shootm

That will teach the little bugger :Psmiley:

----------


## sneeze

Heres some  from a ltl Acorn 6210.It has the MMS feature so pics get sent to my phone and email. Obviously needs cell coverage and its not great here. Out of 191 pics only 15 had been sent.Camera now has a moisture problem :Wtfsmilie: Im in the process of trying to sort it.I have read that it has been an ongoing issue and they doing an upgrade but itl be interesting to see how they respond to my problem.The night pics are not brilliant but I havnt seen any that are yet. Sensor speed is very good  with the pre sensor set up it has and day time pics are nice.

----------


## kokako

Reconyx!! If your not making a doco for discovery chanel you dont need a high MP camera, but what you do want is very good detection and very fast trigger speed. RECONYX !! end of story!!

----------


## sneeze

I have the MP set on 5, the trigger speed is fine at .8 second and  has pre sensors that activate the system  , all of the animals are captured initally as they enter the zone  with good folowup shots as they walk through, detction seems fine.Its the MMS feature that I wanted to try mostly. Initial shots where aprox 2 mins delay befoer the pic got my phone but I think the moisture stuffed things up early on.The cell site here is due for an up grade aswell. Those night shots are good, do RECONYX do MMS systems?

----------


## kiwijames

I want one so I can catch my neighbours dog shitting on my lawn. 

Little fucker  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Raging Bull

> I have the MP set on 5, the trigger speed is fine at .8 second and  has pre sensors that activate the system  , all of the animals are captured initally as they enter the zone  with good folowup shots as they walk through, detction seems fine.Its the MMS feature that I wanted to try mostly. Initial shots where aprox 2 mins delay befoer the pic got my phone but I think the moisture stuffed things up early on.The cell site here is due for an up grade aswell. Those night shots are good, do RECONYX do MMS systems?


I was looking at buying one of those ltl Acorn cameras, but from your night shots it doesn't seem to have much of a flash? I do like the idea of them sending mms to your phone though.  

I had a go at increasing the brightness of some of your night shots below (how far away were the deer from the camera?).  

IMAG0034-Copy.jpg picture by Bull_Raging - Photobucket
IMAG0027-Copy.jpg picture by Bull_Raging - Photobucket
IMAG0180-Copy.jpg picture by Bull_Raging - Photobucket

The Wildview camera I borrowed from *Gadgetman* last year took reasonable night shots.

----------


## sneeze

Thats an improvment. Ill check the distance next time Im up there.Yeah the flash isnt great, it has 2 setings and I'mnot sure which one I had it on , its the black flash which dosn't show any light at all to the human eye (one of the reasons I'm trying it along with the mms Feature). The 1st moultree I had had a red glow when it went off but was brighter.
This is one from the moultree  M80, the possum is about 5m from the camera

----------


## Raging Bull

I only really want to spend between $200-$250 on a new trail camera, what would you guys recommend? 

I need one that takes reasonable photos at night? something 5mp+?  

Cheers.

----------


## sneeze

Kokako s correct when he says you don't need high mp, you're only catching short distances. Trigger time is important, if its to slow you might get a lot of pics of deers bums or nothing at all if they move through the area quickly.Night shots are all much of a muchness from what Iv seen, the black flash that doesn't show any glow at all is pretty weak as you can see from the ltl acorn shots I put up, it has a quoted range of 42ft against the standard 80ft If its people your trying to catch then its the only option otherwise its no advantage.Sensor sensitivity is the other consideration. The ltl acorn I'm trying have  presensors that angle to the sides. When triggered they kick the camera out of sleep mode so when the target walks into the zone its captured in .8 of a second.Works well.The features of the acorn  6210 mm are good but its not waterproof !!!!!! Iv dried it out and will have a play with improving seals, I have spoken to the supplier in china and have the option of sending it back but I like a challenge.As I understand it they are designing a new case for it, should be available soon so Il see. This one cost $410.0 NZ at the door with a 8gb SD card. I had to buy a sim for the MMs .Ill pick up mu moultrie M80 in few days and see whats on it.

----------


## tui_man2

seen this thread makes me want to go an check mine :ORLY: 

its only been where it is for the last 7-8months unchecked, wonder if mr stag used his wallow....................mite take the wife an check this weekend i think

----------


## Sidney

Help me out here...

I understand why its good to know whats in the area with a trail cam... but noise (if they make noise) and flash must be an issue in terms of disturbing animals..
What are you all doing with the info that you get... are you hunting the areas later and getting the same animals, or do these things encourage game to depart??

----------


## sneeze

They make no noise at all and the IR flash doesn't bother the animals. From the animal perspective for me its just interesting to see whats around and when. The mms feature Im aiming at human targets but I might set it up over some dead goats, I can sit in front of the TV till I get a pxt when the pigs turrn up :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I might set it up over some dead goats, I can sit in front of the TV till I get a pxt when the pigs turrn up


Now that is a good idea  :Have A Nice Day:  Gentlemans hunting  :Cool:

----------


## sneeze

:Grin:  a little more redneck than gentleman

----------


## Raging Bull

Just ordered a new camera, should be here in 6-12 days.

----------


## sneeze

Which one have you got comming RB?
I picked the card out of the moultree M80 thisarvo,its been out for a month.It took over 350 pics with very few false alarms



The stags arnt flash but theres the odd reasonable goat getting around

----------


## sneeze



----------


## Spanners

SOme cool pics!
I'm going to have to get a couple and set them out when I get back down to Wellie in the next few months

----------


## Raging Bull

I ended up ordering/importing a Moultrie Game Spy M-80XT largely for its night flash capability.

Some great shots *Sneeze*.

----------


## Pop Shot

> I ended up ordering/importing a Moultrie Game Spy M-80XT largely for its night flash capability.
> 
> Some great shots *Sneeze*.


Sweet - let me know when it arrives. I'll put it out at my block for a few weeks.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sneeze

Heres a few more from the same spot.

----------


## Spanners

I just ordered 2x M80BLX from CAMLOCKbox
Including security cases and Python locks - under $400us

----------


## burtonator

> I ended up ordering/importing a Moultrie Game Spy M-80XT largely for its night flash capability.
> 
> Some great shots *Sneeze*.


Raging Bull
From where did you order yours from?
What did it cost?

----------


## Raging Bull

> Raging Bull
> From where did you order yours from?
> What did it cost?


Got mine off ebay (woodburyoutfitters), $110 USD ($139 NZD) for the camera + shipping.

----------


## sneeze

Anothe one just to keep the thread fresh

----------


## Scribe

Thats a great picture 'sneeze' its taken not far from where you live?????

----------


## sneeze

Yes it is, its a part of the farm that was  cleared in the late sixties, I helped my father sow it by hand when i was a little lad. Its mostly  tall manuka now with the rare little clearing  like this that Iv stumbled on.

----------


## Scribe

I thought I recognised the u shaped valleys from around that area...The are distinctive.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Just put a friends Trail camera out today watching over a well used Sika wallow, 
the young stags still sniff around a bit and there's a hind or 20 around so someone please remind me in three weeks and I will go get it.

----------


## sneeze

Iv just sent the missus 3 weeks ahead in the Delorean. Shes going to send you a PM then ( and maybe a lemon sponge if ur lucky)

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thanks Sneeze, Id like to send mine three weeks back, she lost her sense of humor and I'm buggered if I can find it.....

----------


## sneeze

My missus seems to still have hers ,I told her Id be fine for three weeks on my own till time caught up, I heard her laughing all the way to 88 mph.

----------


## 7mmsaum

That laugh I know, she has your credit card.

----------


## sneeze

This is the ltl acorn 6210 at work with the mms feature. note the time on the info bar. Quality isnt flash but it saves it the sd card aswell.

----------


## sneeze

This is a bit adictive, just been out on the boat and I get this  pixt from the  ltl acorn.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Now i want one that pxts me.

----------


## sneeze

Theyve had a few dramas with waterproofing on this model but its sorted so Im told and the new improved version should be available by the end of july. I fixed the problem on mine with a couple a silica sachets and a wipe round the seal with some vasealine. It was out the last 2 weeks and we had 250-300 mm of rain last weekend alone.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thats good sneeze. I need to get one

----------


## sneeze

No worries Mate, The manufactures are going to let me know when the new ones are ready, I'll be getting one more if your interested.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yes please

----------


## R93

Me likey as well. Group buy????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## 7mmsaum

Theyre great for finding out which one of the kids is taking food/chocolate/milk from the fridge in the middle of the night. Our two boys that went into the army left here skinny, the girl- not so skinny....

----------


## R93

> Theyre great for finding out which one of the kids is taking food/chocolate/milk from the fridge in the middle of the night. Our two boys that went into the army left here skinny, the girl- not so skinny....


Ha Ha the next couch we buy wont have a void my little buggers can hide what they have pinched out of the cupboard under it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Theyve had a few dramas with waterproofing on this model but its sorted so Im told and the new improved version should be available by the end of july. I fixed the problem on mine with a couple a silica sachets and a wipe round the seal with some vasealine. It was out the last 2 weeks and we had 250-300 mm of rain last weekend alone.


Sneeze if the seal is rubber you should not use Vaseline As the petroleum in it will weaken and decay the rubber. It would be beter to use silicon.

----------


## 7mmsaum

You cant use vas on rubbers??? Oh oh

----------


## sneeze

> You cant use vas on rubbers??? Oh oh


And the next thing you know the food/chocolate/milk is missing from the fridge

----------


## sneeze

> Sneeze if the seal is rubber you should not use Vaseline As the petroleum in it will weaken and decay the rubber. It would be beter to use silicon.


Yeah Thanks Rushy,Im not sure if its rubber,it the lesser of two evils even if it is though. Its just an o-ring type so i can easily build a new seal. Its aroudd the control pannel and needs to opened , Iv never had much luck with silicone in that situation?

----------


## sneeze

> Me likey as well. Group buy????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


Yes can do no worries, a relevant point though the black flash on these in not flash, I'll see if they have upgraded it as well but unles its 2 legged animalis your trying to catch the standard flash might be a better option.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Just put a friends Trail camera out today watching over a well used Sika wallow, 
> the young stags still sniff around a bit and there's a hind or 20 around so someone please remind me in three weeks and I will go get it.


Went and checked it today, had bugger all pics on it and no good ones, cleared its memory card and have put it in another posse, will check it again in 3 weeks.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sneeze how does the MMS feature work? presume you have to get a sim card and connection and then place in a possie with cell reception? or does it work on sat system?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Sneeze how does the MMS feature work? presume you have to get a sim card and connection and then place in a possie with cell reception? or does it work on sat system?


+ 1 on that question

----------


## sneeze

> Sneeze how does the MMS feature work? presume you have to get a sim card and connection and then place in a posse with cell reception? or does it work on sat system?


Yes you need a sim card and its only programed for the vodafone system it seems.Needs 2-3 bars to send reliably but captures all pics to the sd card anyway. Depending on the way you set it up ie number of pics per burst etc it only send one per group so you don't chew up your sim credit. You can get an external Ariel and solar power packs but a good set of aas should last for months.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thanks for that info Sneeze  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers

----------


## Bushrat

> Nek minit
> 
> Attachment 787


CLASSIC SHOT MATE!

----------


## moonhunt

Have the waterproofing issues been sorted in this model- the acorn mms? Im keen to try one of these on a couple of our gates
And is the black flash truely invisable to the naked eye on the moltrie, have you stood in front of it and looked,any idea on the nm rating?
cheers

----------


## sneeze

Moonhunt  the OEM are working on the acorn water issues, it seems the problem and solution have been sorted and the new model sould be available end of july,(maybe).the Ltl acorn is 940nm and is quite poor in terms of night pictures theres a couple earlier in this thread, they may upgrade things with the new one but i havnt heard anything. The moultrie Im not sure about I just bought  it as an animal catcher, the mms acorn is for 2 legged animals hence the MMS feature being paramount for me and Im not to concerned about night time preformance.

----------


## Johno

Hi All

I found this site that sells them with free shipping to NZ from China.  Ltl Acorn 6210MC Ltl 6210MC 12MP No Glow 1080P/Video/Audio 6210 Scouting Trail Game Camera 2pcs-in Hunting Cameras from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com

I have had friends that have purchased of the sight and have had no issues !!  How does the price compare to what you paid ?

Regards  John

----------


## sneeze

Hey Jono 
 Yes the acorn OEM does sell through alibaba but that one is about $60 US more  and its the MC not the MMS version. Its also apears to have the same design fault that lets water into the control pannel

----------


## Raging Bull

What do you guys use if there is no suitable trees around/or close by to mount your camera?

----------


## sneeze

My legs, walk a bit more

----------


## Torrium

Hey Sneeze

Im a new member here in australia. Have been watching the posts re the trail cams you guys have been going on about. I dont know a whole lots about these so decided to join the site and hopefully meet some people that dont mind sharing some info.
So if you dont mind and have the time i have a few questions.

When ordering the MMS versions how do i know if they will work with Telstra net work here in Ozz ?? I note they quote the GSM net work but could not see anything quoting the CDMA net work ?

Has anyone had any experience with the ScoutGuard SG580M unit ?? I have read that you can get a add on high gain arieal to boost signal strenght in low reception areas. ?? I have read good reports on these units but as you know nothing beats talking to someone that has one.

I noted you guys use the Ltl Acorn 6210 units !!!  What is the reason for this, are they the best out there with good all round performance ??

I hope you guys dont mind comms with someone across the ditch ??

Any feed back is well apprieciated.

Cheers

Jack

----------


## 7mmsaum

Welcome aboard Torrium.

----------


## Torrium

Hey Sneeze

Im a new member here in australia. Have been watching the posts re the trail cams you guys have been going on about. I dont know a whole lots about these so decided to join the site and hopefully meet some people that dont mind sharing some info.
So if you dont mind and have the time i have a few questions.

When ordering the MMS versions how do i know if they will work with Telstra net work here in Ozz ?? I note they quote the GSM net work but could not see anything quoting the CDMA net work ?

Has anyone had any experience with the ScoutGuard SG580M unit ?? I have read that you can get a add on high gain arieal to boost signal strenght in low reception areas. ?? I have read good reports on these units but as you know nothing beats talking to someone that has one.

I noted you guys use the Ltl Acorn 6210 units !!!  What is the reason for this, are they the best out there with good all round performance ??

I hope you guys dont mind comms with someone across the ditch ??

Any feed back is well apprieciated.

Cheers

Jack

----------


## Torrium

thanks 7mmsaum do you know anything about these trail cams that may be of interest to me. !!

----------


## sneeze

Hi Torrium welcome to the site. Im fairly new to the game camera scene but happy to share what Iv learned so far. Some of the answers are already in this thread re: why the Ltl acorn 6210 with examples of performance and the ongoing water problems. If you arn't sure about compatibility with your provider in Aus your best bet would be to ask the seller. They work here on Vodafone but not telecom as far as I have seen. I have no experence with the scoutguards.

----------


## sneeze

Venison is off the menue. Todays special is wild pork.

----------


## R93

Timing!!! You were wanting one of those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## sneeze

yeah but they'r still in the bush dammit. I did go for a look but it took me an hr to get there and they most likley tucked up in bed by then.I dont have dogs anymore. Might catch them out on the flats next night or so.

----------


## R93

Good luck. Not worth baiting them is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## sneeze

Yeah there might :Thumbsup:  just be a couple of goats falling over this arvo

----------


## Raging Bull

This prob doesn't count, but I was setting up a trail cam this afternoon and put up this guy. 

Poor photo quality.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Young sambar? Hard to see on my iphone....

----------


## Raging Bull

Yeah very young six.

----------


## Munsey

Sneeze that multi colour pig would be a good eater ,looks fat, good luck

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Went and checked it today, had bugger all pics on it and no good ones, cleared its memory card and have put it in another posse, will check it again in 3 weeks.


Haven't been out to check its pics yet.

----------


## sneeze

> Haven't been out to check its pics yet.


Hope you get some good results.Iv had a couple of weeks in town so i pulled my cams out of the bush and set them up around the house.  :Grin:  265 pics of rabbits pukekos and the neighbours feeding the chooks and the odd cheeeecky goat. This was last time

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thats a neat pic, im off to clear mine on the weekend.

----------


## tui_man2

> Hope you get some good results.Iv had a couple of weeks in town so i pulled my cams out of the bush and set them up around the house.  265 pics of rabbits pukekos and the neighbours feeding the chooks and the odd cheeeecky goat. This was last time 
> Attachment 2823


They sure get close there! Buggers be after your vege garden!

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Raging Bull

> Hope you get some good results.Iv had a couple of weeks in town so i pulled my cams out of the bush and set them up around the house.  265 pics of rabbits pukekos and the neighbours feeding the chooks and the odd cheeeecky goat. This was last time 
> Attachment 2823



Hardcase.  Be pretty good for tank security. 

How long do your batteries normally last in your Moultrie?

----------


## Spanners

What size cards are we all using and how many pics before  full?
What Class? (spose it doesnt matter)

----------


## Tim

That will depend on the mp you set the cam to Spanners.

5mp about 55 per Gb
12mp about 22 per Gb

The bigger the card, the slower the trigger time. I use 8Gb Class 10 SDHC's.

----------


## veitnamcam

Theres a class? what does that mean. I thought it was just GBs. Why longer trigger time with larger card?

----------


## Spanners

Class is the cards speed
I wouldn;t have thought a bigger card would have any effect on trigger time, even the lowest class would me more than fast enough - its only a digi camera -not a full HD movie cam

----------


## veitnamcam

I see

----------


## Tim

The response time in a bigger card can be *slightly* longer, especially when the card starts filling up. But the difference between .7 of a second and 1.2 seconds to arm the cam could mean missing out on seeing the beasts head and getting a pretty picture of it's arse instead. 

The side facing triggers on my cams help with that because they arm the cam before the animal gets to the camera trigger sensor but on some it _could_ be a _slight_ problem.

----------


## Raging Bull

I use a class 10 in my Panasonic Lumic GX1 and TS3 (HD footage) 16GB and 32GB cards.  

But, I only use 8GB (class 4 cards) in my Moultrie M80's... had pretty good results with video mode recently.

----------


## moonhunt

3300 photos on my I Spy 55,not sure of the card rating.... was windy, got lots of bushes moving

Anyone have any knowlage on the acorn mms re. the water issue... im keen on one if somebody is getting any in...

----------

